# Reklamation G.SKILL RAM! (F3-12800CL9D-4GBNQ)



## Charismatic Enigma (4. August 2012)

Hallo liebes G.Skill Team,

ich hätte einmal einer Frage zwecks Garantie bzw Reklamation, ich habe hier zweimal, 2x2gb Kit (F3-12800CL9D-4GBNQ) von euch gekauft am 28.10.2009, nun wollte ich wissen wielange überhaupt Garantie darauf ist und ob ich sie an euch einschicken kann um zu testen ob sie kaputt sind. Bei einem Riegel von einem der Kits weiss ich zu 1000% dass er kaputt ist, was mir das integrierte Windows Ram Test und Memtest86 bestätigte, aber aufeinmal werden die anderen  3 Riegel auf meinem Motherboard nicht mehr erkannt obwohl sie doch schon darauf ohne Probleme liefen, habe gesehen dass man bei euch das RMA Formular ausfüllen muss, sollte man es in English oder Deutsch ausfüllen und an welche Adresse muss ich es schicken um euch die RAM's zukommen zu lassen???




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke für die Hilfe im vorraus!!!!

LG Enigma


----------



## ΔΣΛ (4. August 2012)

*AW: Reklamation G.SKILL RAM!!!!! (F3-12800CL9D-4GBNQ)*

Auf deren Homepage steht zwar *Lebenslange Garantie*, aber was bedeutet das heutzutage schon, manche haben so viele Trick in Peto das es für uns manchmal unübersichtlich ist, zb das in EU nur eine bestimmte Garantiezeit gilt, aber das muss man mühsam herausfinden.

Funktionieren die RAM auch nicht wenn nur Zwei eingebaut sind, statt drei (der funktionierenden) ?


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (5. August 2012)

ΔΣΛ;4446127 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf deren Homepage steht zwar *Lebenslange Garantie*, aber was bedeutet das heutzutage schon, manche haben so viele Trick in Peto das es für uns manchmal unübersichtlich ist, zb das in EU nur eine bestimmte Garantiezeit gilt, aber das muss man mühsam herausfinden.
> 
> Funktionieren die RAM auch nicht wenn nur Zwei eingebaut sind, statt drei (der funktionierenden) ?


 
nein wollte sie in meinen zweit pc einbauen auf nem crosshair 3 formula wo sie vorher auch liefen aber tut sich gar nix mehr, ausser mein lcd poster zeigt an  det ram  (detect ram ) oder wie das heisst

am board kanns nich liegen habe aus meim aktuellen gaming pc wo 16gb corsair vengeance drinne sind 2x4gb aufs crosshair 3 formula gesetzt und siehe da es lief,sofort erkannt ohne probs.


----------



## Phil [G.Skill] (6. August 2012)

*AW: Reklamation G.SKILL RAM!!!!! (F3-12800CL9D-4GBNQ)*

Guten Abend Charismatic Enigma,

es ist korrekt, in Deutschland gibt es nicht wirklich eine "lebenslange Garantie".
Allerdings ist G.SKILL ja kein deutsches Unternehmen und die RMA Abwicklung läuft direkt über Taiwan bzw. unserem RMA Center in den Niederlanden.

Sende bitte einen Antrag  an unsere RMA-Abteilung. Dabei bitte folgende Hinweise beachten:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g-skill/130942-hinweise-zur-rma-bei-g-skill.html

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Phil


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (7. August 2012)

*AW: Reklamation G.SKILL RAM!!!!! (F3-12800CL9D-4GBNQ)*



Phil [G.Skill] schrieb:


> Guten Abend Charismatic Enigma,
> 
> es ist korrekt, in Deutschland gibt es nicht wirklich eine "lebenslange Garantie".
> Allerdings ist G.SKILL ja kein deutsches Unternehmen und die RMA Abwicklung läuft direkt über Taiwan bzw. unserem RMA Center in den Niederlanden.
> ...



danke ist unter dem punkt reason for rma auf deutsch oder english zu schreiben?^^


----------



## Phil [G.Skill] (7. August 2012)

*AW: Reklamation G.SKILL RAM!!!!! (F3-12800CL9D-4GBNQ)*

Guten AbendCharismatic Enigma,
ja bitte in englisch die Gründe schildern.

Vielen Dank

Philhttp://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/67448-charismatic-enigma.html


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Reklamation G.SKILL RAM!!!!! (F3-12800CL9D-4GBNQ)*



Phil [G.Skill] schrieb:


> Guten AbendCharismatic Enigma,
> ja bitte in englisch die Gründe schildern.
> 
> Vielen Dank
> ...



Und an welche Adresse muss ich das Paket versenden habe ja keine Anschrift????


----------



## Phil [G.Skill] (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Reklamation G.SKILL RAM!!!!! (F3-12800CL9D-4GBNQ)*

Guten Abend,

die Adresse bekommst du mit der RMA Nummer, nachdem du den Antrag an rma@gskill.com gesendet hast.

Beste Grüße

Phil


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (15. Oktober 2012)

Und der Antrag ist auch auf englisch zu schreiben?


----------



## Phil [G.Skill] (15. Oktober 2012)

ja, weil die RMA International in Taipei direkt bearbeitet wird.

Wenn du Unterstüzung brauchst kannst du mir auch eine PN schicken, dann übersetz ich das.

Grüße

Phil


----------

